
Show HN: Codelines – Create Coding Articles from Visual Studio Code - mlejva
https://codelines.dev/
======
mlejva
Hi, OP here.

My friend and I created this because we think the current state of how we
share programming knowledge on the internet is broken and mostly neglected. We
just got frustrated by reading another Medium article with code in it.

We think the best place to read something with code has already been invented
- IDE. We started with an extension for Visual Studio Code.

The core idea is that you can keep your codebase separated from the text and
at the same time, you can create bindings between smaller parts of code and
parts of the text. This way you can have growing codebase and reveal the story
behind it.

The extension is kinda buggy but usable and shows the core idea. Feel free to
ask any questions.

~~~
sansnomme
Any plans to add importers for common code annotation formats?

~~~
mlejva
By importers do you mean importing code into the text?

We want to add more rich text functionality. We just didn’t want to spend more
days building this without any feedback.

~~~
sansnomme
Like being able to convert off the shelf code annotations into your format:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20382841](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20382841)

------
codingdave
This feels like a great solution to a different problem - documentation of a
codebase for internal team usage.

~~~
mlejva
We have been thinking about that for the whole time we have been working on
this MVP, haha.

We feel like both problems maybe aren't that different after all. It's about
effectively sharing programming knowledge.

The reason we focused on articles is that it was a problem we had ourselves.

------
hiaux0
Will this project stay closed source?

(because I couldn't find any reference to a repo on the website and on your
github, assuming that's you:
[https://github.com/mlejva?tab=repositories](https://github.com/mlejva?tab=repositories))

~~~
mlejva
Currently, we don't mind open-sourcing it in the future. It'll probably stay
closed source for a while. At least until we clean up the project a little
bit. :)

~~~
hiaux0
Makes sense!

Love this project. And thanks for trying to solve something that I also
struggled with.

~~~
mlejva
Thank you!

As the next step, we want to launch on VSCode Marketplace like a proper
extension.

Would you mind sharing an email (or Twitter handle, or anything else) so I
could let you know once we are on the marketplace?

------
s_y_n_t_a_x
I might be missing something, but why not just use line comments. It will help
you and the person you share it with. You can then show the comments in the
separate view if needed.

------
erklik
I'll suggest decreasing the speed of gifs, it becomes rather difficult to
understand what exactly is going on.

~~~
mlejva
Great insight. Thank you, fixed.

------
trumbitta2
I'd like to see an example of an article and how to share it

------
jtokoph
Looks interesting. Noticed a typo: “bindigs”

~~~
mlejva
Just fixed it. Thank you!

------
oavu
ERR_CONNECTION_REFUSED :(

~~~
mlejva
Should be working now?

I was pushing some changes so maybe it was that.

